# Funny advertisment for compucarve



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Just looking around, found an ad on craigslist- notice the line between the >>><<<

Doug



http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/tls/446916460.html

Craftsman CompuCarve. - $1200

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-10-12, 8:46AM EDT


For Sale: Craftsman CompuCarve Computer-Controlled Compact Woodworking Machine 
Less then 5 hours of use, in original box with all orginal parts. Works great. 
>>>>(just not the thing to use in an apartment as I found out) <<<<

I will ship anywhere for $100 UPS Ground. 

Available for pickup now. 
Location: Herndon,VA 



Thought it was funny,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That is the FUNNY part

From the add ▼
"(just not the thing to use in an apartment as I found out)" LOL LOL LOL hahahaha

They are LOUD  REAL LOUD ! ! ! .....

========
Just one more for sale
http://cgi.ebay.com/CRAFTSMAN-COMPU...ryZ20781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

==============


----------

